# this is pretty fancy, but 5-figures?!?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_
Selling my George Harrison Limited Edition Fender Telecaster from 2016-2017. This is 1 of only 1000 made. All original including the case and shipping case. This item is meant for serious collectors ONLY. When purchased it was examined by the technician at Giovanni Music in Edmonton. After being purchase I played it for about 1 hour because I couldn’t resist. It’s been cleaned an placed back into it’s case. All the numbers are on the case. I am only willing to discuss serious offers, by educated buyers who know their guitars. This is an incredibly high value item, and I will ignore offers that are simply too low. A 5-figure offer is a minimum. This kind of guitar only increases in value. Thanks._


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Wishful thinking!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

https://reverb.com/ca/p/fender-custom-shop-george-harrison-rosewood-telecaster-natural-rosewood-2017https://reverb.com/ca/p/fender-custom-shop-george-harrison-rosewood-telecaster-natural-rosewood-2017


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Or cheaper price for the same guitar, from Thunderroad guitars:









2017 Fender Rosewood George Harrison Telecaster Limited Edition | eBay


Admired for his inspiring playing ability and songwriting prowess, George Harrison reigns as one of the premier icons in music history. This example is in excellent plus condition showing little to no signs of use less a ding on the back of the body.



www.ebay.com





Comes out to 5609 cad.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah I saw that one yesterday too. Thought about sending him a note but then I realized I don't care at all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I played one of those, in a band I was part of during the early '70s. It belonged to our bass player. Great guitar, but my back still hurts from it, nearly 50 years on.

If I'm not mistaken Ron Sexsmith also has one.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like a ~$1200 factory bolt-on to me, and one that potentially weighs as much as a Lester at that. I guess it depends how nice the original shipping case is.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I prefer my Dillion.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He must be selling it by weight. Those rosewoods are heavy.


----------

